
Malleable Systems Catalog - tillulen
https://malleable.systems/catalog/
======
hcarvalhoalves
> Tools should strive to be easy to begin working with but still have lots of
> open-ended potential

I don't think this matches the definition of "tool", or at least not a good
one.

Good tools tend to have specific applications (screwdriver), or are hard to
master (carpentry gear). You never see a professional replacing a toolbox w/ a
multi-tool for a reason. There is a _necessary_ trade-off between efficiency
and flexibility.

This description of "tool" sounds more like "clay", maybe this idea requires a
better analogy.

~~~
gambler
Flathead screwdrivers are used for zillion different things, though. From
prying open cans of paint, to making holes in stuff, to short-circuiting CMOS
reset terminals.

Now, a powered screwdriver is immediately less versatile. A lot of modern
software tools are like powered screwdriver with a single head permanently
attached.

~~~
gumby
Fantastic metaphor

